# Another 2 1/2 days trip out of Puerto Vallarta in early Feb, 2014



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When Korean TV fishing host Dongman Shin asked for a tuna destination for filming in winter, I didn't hesitate to recommend to fish Tres Maria Island out of Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. 
The dates are set to fish Feb 6 - 9.

We relaxed in Marina Vallarta a few days before heading for the boat tomorrow.
we went south for sightseeing yesterday and we are going to go to north today.
Weather is gorgeous. We were lucky we could get out of NJ because of snow on Monday.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We visited Sayulita, north of Punta Mita today.
I fished surrounding areas of Sayulita for roosterfish with Capt Lora on a boat a few years ago. Sayulita has totally different atmosphere from PV. I saw many younger Americans there than in PV. 







The panga charter is $250US for 5 hours to fish inshore.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We used only Black Hole rods on the trip as TV fishing show is sponsored by N.S. which make Black Hole rods.
We used 6 Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g, 1 Black Hole Cape Cod Special 250g and two Black Hole Giant rods.

Won who never caught tuna before had a great time by landing three.
Custom Black Hole 450g rod in action








TV fishing host Shin fighting a tuna using light Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g and Jigging Master PE6.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

wild hookups just before dark


I had 200 plus lb tuna with Black Hole Cape Cod Special/JM PE10. I fought the fish on the bow and brought to the surface after long fight. I came down to the stern to take pictures and I lost the monster just before gaffing as the line touched the bottom of the boat. 




Mel enjoying fighting with his custom Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g rod. It is just pleasure to fish with a nice person like Mel.


Nice job, Mel


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Won is so happy that he wants to come back to PV for a month next time. 


I was going to fish swordfish at night, but stiff wind discouraged me. I ended up catching squid instead.  We had about 30 squid. 
However we dropped sword fish rig to 600 ft using Black Hole Giant rod and JM PE20 daytime for a while. I left the swordfish on the boat as Capt Danny wanted to use the rig for next trips.


We had a big tuna on kite in the morning and Shin fought the fish.
Here are actions of Black Hole Giant rods. Shin said the JM PE20 is so smooth and powerful with long arm and custom handle. Unfortunately the monster was lost after one hour fight because the tuna's teeth chafed through the 200 lb leader.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Mel's hookup using a live squid. Mel's custom Black Hole 450g rod and Talica 25II in action.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The combo of Black Hole 450g and Talica 25II was a lucky one as we hooked up another nice tuna on the rod. Shin fought this time.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We expected hot late afternoon bites as like yesterday, but it never happened.
We had good concentration of big tuna in certain areas in Dec trips and I observed tuna were widely spread out this time. Nonetheless, Capt Danny found tuna so that our mission could be accomplished. Danny's experience paid off. It was another fun trip with great crew and sad thing is I have to wait until Dec to fish with them again. 
I am sure it will be a big hit when this TV fishing episode is televised in March and April in Korea.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We went to a bar in NJ to see Manhattan skyline at night last night. 
They leave for Korea today. I am glad their mission was accomplished. They say the shows will be broadcast in Korea in March and in China later.
I am sure the shows will inspire many fishermen in Korea and China.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

live broadcast from Time Square


----------

